# i need imperial gaurd artillery



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

i'm building an artillery regiment for apocalypse (see my thread for details) and i'm in need of lots of bits and models. 

what i need...
6 earthshaker cannons and mounts
10 basilisk gunners platform
4 medusa conversions
2 bombards
10 trojans
10 of the tread style earthshaker carriages
3 thudd guns
3 centaurs

what i have...
cash
AoBR space marines + scouts with snipers (all just base coated)
AoBR orks + warboss, 20 boyz, 10 nobz (some customized), 5 stromboyz (all just assembled)
massive collection of LotR models


please feel free to ask any questions concerning what i have or what i need


----------

